# (محاضرات تعليمية حول برنامج Solidworks 2013 )



## عبدالله وتاري (12 سبتمبر 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KMH2i3yWEk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeAf3K1ruJA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twUFmo0EjR8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOHu8hyBIho
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJAmb6jNeJc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vsrw6BxMicA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQo2OJ7GhfQ


----------



## أحمد دعبس (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
​
*


----------

